
How to beat procrastination - natejackdev
https://medium.com/@GeorgeHalachev/how-to-use-the-right-tools-to-beat-procrastination-c4cc9b7cc584
======
kevrone
I'll read it later.

~~~
DrScump
Or not; it's paywalled (in my attempt).

~~~
natejackdev
What does that mean?

~~~
DrScump
"Upgrade now and become a founding member of Medium." (You have to be a Medium
member to read it.)

